# Hydraulic Top Link, installed !



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought and installed a hydraulic top link this week on the Bobcat. I have used it so far with the box blade and landscape rake,  Awesome results! The shear convenience of being able to make quick adjustments on the go, and getting the finished results you want, makes owning one priceless! Also by retracting the link fully, you get more ground clearance under your implement, if needed. Even hooking up to implements is made so much faster and simpler! I would highly recommend checking out these units and even a tilt unit too! Bye


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks good.
I wouldn't be without a hydraulic top link. They really do make a huge differance.
I've had the top and tilt system on my tractor for about 10 years now.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Might be in my future. So much more convenient than guessing how much pitch to put on a box blade. The tilt appeals to me a lot as well and I do have 2 rear remotes.


----------

